# Here is some smaller pieces and better pics



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Have lots of oregon big leaf maple. Can custom cut any size needed. all fresh cut,piece them toghther and make a 12×12x5in ship to go box for 15.00, 
prices dont include shipping.

#1 pic 12×12x1 3/4 $20.00
#2 pic 5×5x10 $3.00
#3 pic 12×12x2 $15.00
#4 pic 3×2.5×12 $2.50
#5 pic 3×12x2 1/2 $2.50
#6 pic 3 1/2×12x1 1/2 $2.00
#7 pic 12×8x1 3/4 $4.00


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey stockmaker nice looking stuff, hope mine is like that.


----------

